

The Full, Very Impressive List Of LikeALittle Investors - shaggy_prime
http://tech-news.tk/?p=69444

======
snitko
It's really interesting: to me the service seems like a total bullshit, but
I'm really curious to find out why am I wrong. I know many people here are
sceptical about this website too. But could it be that what HN crowd prefers
is supposed to be very different from what non-geeks prefer and all those
investors actually realize that? Could it be that you don't have to impress
geeks first to get some traction?

